# 2 new segmented pens



## bfgladden (Jul 8, 2009)

The first is Red Heart and Osage Orange with aluminum segments.  Managed to keep the aluminum dust out this time.  The second is a Checkerboard pen with Bloodwood and soft maple.  I think I'm finally getting the hang of the CA/BLO finish.  Comments and critiques welcome and appreciated .


----------



## TribalRR (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice job, the segments look very clean.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice.  I especially like the first one.  Did you come up with the design, or is there a pattern to be found somewhere?


----------



## leehljp (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful work Brian. Be prepared for lots of questions on "keeping the dust off". You did an Excellent job at doing that on the pens.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 8, 2009)

Hank is right.... How DID you manage to keep the aluminum dust out of the wood? Hmmm? :wink::biggrin:


----------



## bfgladden (Jul 8, 2009)

I did not come up with the pattern on my own.  I saw Kaspar's gorgeous zebra and tru-stone pen and wanted to try my hand at a similar design.  Check it out here, its really a masterpiece.   http://www.villagephotos.com/utils/image.aspx?u=2003-11\493974\Zebra%20Composite-open-002.jpg&188978.1499156803

"Hank is right.... How DID you manage to keep the aluminum dust out of the wood? Hmmm? :wink::biggrin:"

I took Hank's advice and tried scraping instead of sanding.  My scraper was a bit dull and I didn't want to go sharpen it, so I used the very tip of a sharp gouge chisel.  My hand isn't very steady, so it was a bit nerve racking.  I think that when I actually go take the time to sharpen the scraper it will work a lot better.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow those are sweet!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 8, 2009)

Those are teriffic.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful  pens.  I especially like the first one.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 8, 2009)

Two ulltra cool pens, great segmenting!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 8, 2009)

Those are beautiful, segmenting work is awesome.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful work Brian.  I especially like the first one.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 8, 2009)

Great job! I love the 1st one as well.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 8, 2009)

Both are excellent, but the first one is WOW !!!!:biggrin: Beautifully done!!!


----------



## John M (Jul 8, 2009)

the first one is amazing, I cant wait to try and do something like that.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, really nice work! Looks like we got another segmented person in the house!!


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 8, 2009)

Those are great.
Love the design


----------



## thewishman (Jul 8, 2009)

That first one is very WOW! Nice segmenting!


----------



## daveeisler (Jul 8, 2009)

I would love if you would share the process of the making of your pens, they are great, Dave


----------



## ngeb528 (Jul 8, 2009)

Really like the look of the Redheart/Osage.  What size is the aluminum you used?  It looks a lot thicker than others I've seen.  Both are great looking pens.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice workmanship on both, you did well.


----------



## bfgladden (Jul 8, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> Really like the look of the Redheart/Osage.  What size is the aluminum you used?  It looks a lot thicker than others I've seen.  Both are great looking pens.



I honestly don't know what size it is.  The aluminum comes from some old trail markers.  Its roughly the same thickness as the flashing you can get at Lowes.


----------



## artme (Jul 9, 2009)

They really are very nice pens.


----------

